# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Code phần mềm chấm công Osin2010

## meolamdep

có cái phần mềm chấm công rất chuyên nghiệp, kết nối với các loại máy chấm công vân tay, thẻ cảm ứng từ (100% made in vietnam). hệ thống ca hoàn toàn tự động, giải thuật cực đỉnh. có cái source free http://www.chamcong24h.com/index.php?ava=download anh em vào xem thử.

----------


## Thuy_KTHN

chó chết, đồ lứa đảo :realmad:

----------


## chan

đúng là một hình thức câu traffic không thể chấp nhận được, bị mắng là *lừa đảo* cũng không ngoa...
câu traffic thì cũng phải tế nhị tý chứ !
tủ rack - tủ điện - thang máng cáp - bts shelter

----------


## hautran200594

*đừng lừa mọi người như vậy chứ*

code của phần mềm chấm công osin 2010 có gi ghê gớm mà lừa đảo vậy bạn. thích thì vào vannhat.com.vn mà down về ( lưu ý vb nhen)

----------

